# Magpul



## Gryphon (28 Jul 2004)

I've been hearing about this "Magpul" thing.

I was wondering: What is it, and is it any good?


----------



## CF_Lifer (28 Jul 2004)

Ask KevinB about his. He has a different magpul, that replaces the base plate of a 5.56 Magazine. And therefore, will not slip off. (Also is shorter than the Original Magpul)


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jul 2004)

Its a piece of plastic that you attach to the bottem of your mag, it makes getting the mags out of the pouch easier.

KevinB has the Magpull Ranger plates.


A cheap and effective subsitute to buying a "magpull" is to make one, 1 or 2inch guntape an paracord does the same job an works just as well.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jul 2004)

been thinking of getting them myself


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jul 2004)

Magpull Products

http://www.lightfighter.com/index.asp?PageAction=MFGSEARCH&ManfID=72&Page=1



And homemade mag pulls - how to
http://permian.ascuk.net/lab_diymagpul.php


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jul 2004)

http://www.bizplaces.com/magpul/


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (29 Jul 2004)

Back when I was a young lad you had to lay your hand on the damn thing and extract it right quick while you were crapping your pants and dropping it in the snow. ahhh, frozen hands and a 7.62mm club to swing at the 'enemy'. Where is your magazine private thud^&%$ ?
I'm digging SGT, Should be any minute now and it will turn up. :warstory: Fade to black. :crybaby:
If I was allowed to think back then...I would have invented the damn thing. :


----------



## KevinB (29 Jul 2004)

Richard "Magpul" Fitzpatrick is a former recon marine, and a great guy.

 The MAGPULs have gone through suscessive revisions.  Rich applies wht the troops tell him from the field to his kit.  The advantage to magpuls over the reasonable handdrawn faximile is that the magpuls keep the same shape (unlike paracord or guntape) and allow for repetive muscle memory.

I used to be a big paracord and tape guy but after a couple demonstrations by others who shoot a lot more than me - I was sold.


----------



## Firepower (29 Jul 2004)

Do you find it's worth it to spend the extra cash to upgrade to the Ranger plates? It's alot of extra dough to outfit 12 mags with them compared to the standard ones.

They seem like they would fit better in the TV though.


----------



## KevinB (29 Jul 2004)

Firepower - I consider them a worthy upgrade.

 I have been selling them for $5 (my cost BTW) to our guys on ROTO II.


----------



## MJP (29 Jul 2004)

Oh really.....I'm gonna have to hit you up for some Kevin.


----------



## CF_Lifer (29 Jul 2004)

Hey Kevin. If you're selling those Ranger Magpuls, I'll probably grab 5 off of you.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jul 2004)

Kev are MagPuls made for the MP5 as well....if so I might try and convince the BPO to get some for the team when I go back to a ship this fall.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jul 2004)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin. If you're selling those Ranger Magpuls, I'll probably grab 5 off of you.




If you buy them, don't put them onto your mags untill your in your unit, it most likely won't go over well if your training staff see's that you've "modifed" your mags while your on course.


----------



## KevinB (29 Jul 2004)

I am off in two days - so the only sales are to guys in Afghan.

 and ditto to D-n-A -
for those in less receptive units I'd recommend the 'normal' magpul for training (as they a simple on and off).

-Kevin


----------



## CF_Lifer (29 Jul 2004)

Oh, I never intended on using them on Course. I want them right now, for my AR-15. We're allowed to use them in the ORA. I want them for September, theres another big Service Shoot then. And My AR-15's going to be Working again


----------

